# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  Concrete Column Removal

## Poe07

Hi all, 
Im looking or a bit of advice on the best way to remove and replace a concrete column  under my house. Ive replaced rusted out steel posts before but this is a bit different. Its surrounded by a concrete slab and I dont want to cut it and dig the column out. The column is about 2000mm so theres space to work. Im thinking of cutting it off flush with the slab somehow and bolting the new steel post to the top of whats left of the post. Any ideas on how I might do this or if theres a better solution?

----------


## cyclic

Jackhammer the column below slab level, repair the concrete back to slab level, then fit new column.

----------


## Poe07

Thanks Cyclic. 
I thought something like that might be the best solution. Might just hire a small jack-hammer to break up the column into pieces so that i don't have 2m of concrete falling onto a slab a breaking it.

----------

